# The good old days



## cda (Aug 4, 2014)

Check out the video

http://shar.es/Lx52w


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 4, 2014)

I've always liked that video.

There is a huge life lesson there. Although I believe I am about 2 generations younger than where I am supposed to be, I was fortunate enough to catch the very last vestage of that time.

It's not my imagination either. My Grandad and Dad had the same sentiments about me, and a few of my best friends.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Aug 4, 2014)

Did your name make the map???

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/08/04/map-shows-wealthiest-person-in-each-state/13562371/


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 4, 2014)

I prefer to not talk about my personal wealth on the internet.

Brent.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm sure not on it.............

Great video..........yup, was right in the thick of it back in the day.......and my friends, siblings and I survived!


----------



## ICE (Aug 5, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Did your name make the map???http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/08/04/map-shows-wealthiest-person-in-each-state/13562371/


Not to be rude but one would think that the richest person still in Kansas is a guy that can't make bus fare.


----------

